# 03 13' highsider project.



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

So I finally got a gheenoe. I got a sweet few on a 13' highsider in amazing condition. We're pretty slow at work so I decided I'd paint it as soon as I got it and shit a few coats on it Friday evening. I'll do my best to document any mods I do to it. For now, here's a before and after shot.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rwhellmer said:


> I decided I'd paint it as soon as I got it and shit a few coats on it Friday evening.


Good job! My shit is never that hue of green


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

All un-taped!


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Not much progress on the gheenoe, I've been in the keys for mini season. Got a homemade jack plate mocked up and ready for paint. Hoping to get some progress on this thing in the next few weeks.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick boat man...


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sick boat man...


Thanks man


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

No problem, lots of bugs too, looks like mini season was good to you. What do you have for power for that gheenoe?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> No problem, lots of bugs too, looks like mini season was good to you. What do you have for power for that gheenoe?


Mini season was a blast. Went down with 8 buddies for a week. Don't laugh, I've got a merc 2.5 two stroke. I got a great deal on it and the hull.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Im not laughing, I have an old beat up john boat that leaks and creaks everytime it hits a wave with a brand new motor that I want to upgrade one of these days, but I'm buying a home, and all that jazz so you know the boat comes last. So long way of saying your boat is nicer then mine.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Im not laughing, I have an old beat up john boat that leaks and creaks everytime it hits a wave with a brand new motor that I want to upgrade one of these days, but I'm buying a home, and all that jazz so you know the boat comes last. So long way of saying your boat is nicer then mine.


Haha gotcha. I've looked for a deal for a long time! I've got 500 in everything so far!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good, but just curious, why did you paint it right side up? Why not flip it, and paint the hull?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Looks good, but just curious, why did you paint it right side up? Why not flip it, and paint the hull?


The bottom of the hull had white gelcoat rolled on super thick. I decided to save it. It wasn't worth the effort to paint over it or try and strip it off. Since I could tape off the bottom, painting it sitting up was a better choice. The way the sides lean inward is easier to lay the paint out flat than it would be if it were up side down, if that makes any sense. Haha


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

A little progress this week.


----------



## Hemingwhy (Aug 2, 2017)

Rwhellmer said:


> A little progress this week.


That just looks awesome!


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Hemingwhy said:


> That just looks awesome!


Thank you! I'm having a blast getting it all together!


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally got it home. Got my small cooler mounted up and the boat registered. Still waiting on my trailer. Got a few more things to finish up, wiring etc. I've got a million awesome ideas but I think for a vessel this small I should prob keep it simple. Between trades, swaps, and freebees, I've got a total of 500.00 in this thing. Can't wait to get it wet!


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

How did you secure the cooler to the rear bench? Also is it secure enough to stand on?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

oysterhsdr said:


> How did you secure the cooler to the rear bench? Also is it secure enough to stand on?


I used the yeti strap kit. 2" stainless hardware with 5200. I hope it secure enough, we'll find out! Haha


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Rwhellmer said:


> I used the yeti strap kit. 2" stainless hardware with 5200. I hope it secure enough, we'll find out! Haha


Did you access the inside of the bench to put backing plate/washers or just screw it in? Sorry for all the questions haha, I want to set it up on mine but wanted to see how others have done it.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

oysterhsdr said:


> Did you access the inside of the bench to put backing plate/washers or just screw it in? Sorry for all the questions haha, I want to set it up on mine but wanted to see how others have done it.


No problem man! Ask away! No I did not. I really wanted to do minimal cutting on this so I'm trying to see how the longer screws and 5200 works out. A friend of mine who over engineers everything recommends putting a backing plate with a through bolt and lock washer. Before I cut up the bench I'll give this a whirl.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah I hear you, I was wanting to do the same. To access the inside of the bench you would have to install a hatch and basically rip out all of the foam in the bench. I definitely want to avoid that can of worms. Cool build too man!


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

oysterhsdr said:


> Yeah I hear you, I was wanting to do the same. To access the inside of the bench you would have to install a hatch and basically rip out all of the foam in the bench. I definitely want to avoid that can of worms. Cool build too man!


Yea that's exactly what I'm trying not to do! Thanks man!


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Got her out on the water last Saturday night! Had a blast!


----------



## Hemingwhy (Aug 2, 2017)

So color-coordinated!

How did the 2.5hp motor do?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Hemingwhy said:


> So color-coordinated!
> 
> How did the 2.5hp motor do?


Surprisingly well! It will be plenty for what I'm doing with it!!


----------

